# My latest composition



## hanako (Mar 29, 2011)

I composed a piece called '露の命 Life Like a Dew Drop' recently. It is a very simple piece for piano and violins. If you have the time please listen. I'd appreciate any advice/feedback.






Thanks.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Hmm.......

I liked it. Not sure what else to say. The violins added an interesting effect at times.


----------

